# wi fi



## berleand (4 Février 2012)

Bonjour,
J'ai un mac et un ipad.Jusqu'à présent je n'avais pas de difficultés pour me connecter à la wifi avec les 2 appareils. Mon mac se connecte facilement sur la wifi alors que le mac ne detecte plus ma box. Il détecte les serveurs du voisinage mais pas le mien!!!Une solution?Merci


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Février 2012)

Tu es un peu confus (je pense que tu veux dire que ton "ipad" a des problèmes de connexion wifi !)
Depuis IOS 5 et aussi depuis Lion les connexions au WiFi ne sont pas stables: Tout au moins c'est ce que je constate.
A ce jour, je n'ai trouvé qu'une seule (et pénible) solution: J'éteins ma box (éteindre complètement) puis je la ré enclenche et je reconnecte mes idevices avec le code de connexion de la box.
Et, comme c'est assez pénible de rentrer le code j'ai modifié ce dernier pour que sa saisie soit simple et rapide !
Voilà, c'est ma solution mais elle me "gave"


----------



## berleand (4 Février 2012)

Merci pour ta réponse.Je ne comprends pas pourquoi mon mac capte ma box et pas l'ipad(alors qu'avant ça fonctionnait) d'autant plus que l'ipad capte des box du voisinage.


----------



## berleand (6 Février 2012)

Bonjour,
N'ayant pas de réponse je reviens vers vous.Au boulot mon ipad se connecte sans probléme en wifi.Par contre de retour à la maison il ne se connecte pas alors que mon mac si.Une idée?Merci


----------



## etidej (7 Février 2012)

Tout d'abords il faut que dans ta configuration wifi tu coches "confirmer l'accès" si c'est fait je te conseil de trouver ta box dans les différents réseaux disponible un click sur la fleche bleu et ensuite oublier ce réseau et renouveller l'opération d'enregistrement du réseau avec remise de la cle wep.

http://cblogpad.wordpress.com/


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2012)

berleand a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> C'est sympa les gars de vous chamailler au milieu de ma question...Plein de blabla qui ne me concernent absolument pas.Je vous rappelle tout simplement que j'avais posé une question et que celle-ci se retrouve noyée dans "vos histoires"...



Va lire ce qui est dit : http://forums.macg.co/10865622-post13.html


----------



## berleand (7 Février 2012)

xondousan a dit:


> Va lire ce qui est dit : http://forums.macg.co/10865622-post13.html



Oui j'étais allé voir.Le problème c'est que personne ne fait plus attention à ma question puisqu'elle est noyée par autre chose.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2012)

berleand a dit:


> Oui j'étais allé voir.Le problème c'est que personne ne fait plus attention à ma question puisqu'elle est noyée par autre chose.



et pourtant, on a répondu, 



> Tout d'abords il faut que dans ta configuration wifi tu coches "confirmer l'accès" si c'est fait je te conseil de trouver ta box dans les différents réseaux disponible un click sur la fleche bleu et ensuite oublier ce réseau et renouveller l'opération d'enregistrement du réseau avec remise de la cle wep.
> 
> http://cblogpad.wordpress.com/


----------



## subsole (7 Février 2012)

berleand a dit:


> Oui j'étais allé voir.Le problème c'est que personne ne fait plus attention à ma question puisqu'elle est noyée par autre chose.



Oui, c'est la merde, tu devrais les augmenter un peu, ça les aideraient à se concentrer


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Oui, c'est la merde, tu devrais les augmenter un peu, ça les aideraient à se concentrer




Arêêête ... elle va le faire, et ensuite croire qu'on lui doit tout, tout de suite ...


----------



## Lefenmac (7 Février 2012)

berleand a dit:


> Oui j'étais allé voir.Le problème c'est que personne ne fait plus attention à ma question puisqu'elle est noyée par autre chose.




Tu cherches quoi? Une réponse à ta question, un membre t'a envoyé un lien, ou de l'Amour? Auquel cas c'est pas ici....


----------



## berleand (8 Février 2012)

xondousan a dit:


> et pourtant, on a répondu,


Oui mais justement mon ipad ne repère pas ma connexion(alors que mon mac si),par contre l'ipad capte d'autres box du voisinage...


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Février 2012)

berleand a dit:


> Oui mais justement mon ipad ne repère pas ma connexion(alors que mon mac si),par contre l'ipad capte d'autres box du voisinage...



Ton iMac aussi, il capte même certainement plus de Box que ton iPad !
Tu cliques sur la "Pomme"
Puis tu cliques sur:
"A propos de ce mac" "Plus d'infos" > "Rapport système" > "WiFi"
Et là, tu seras étonné du nombre de Box que ton iMac repère ainsi que les infos qu'il pourra te communiquer sur ces box.
A ce propos, tu constateras quels sont les canaux utilisés par les box environnantes ce qui te permettra de modifier le canal de la tienne de sorte qu'il soit au moins à 2 canaux d'écart des autres box. C'est assez facile car la plupart des box sont sur le canal 11. (cette précaution te permettra de ne plus avoir d'interférences avec ces autres box)


----------



## berleand (8 Février 2012)

Lefenmac a dit:


> Tu cherches quoi? Une réponse à ta question, un membre t'a envoyé un lien, ou de l'Amour? Auquel cas c'est pas ici....


Toi t'es un comique.Je ne supporte pas cette prestance de ces personnes qui sont censées apporter de l'aide aux autres...Tu te prends pour qui toi?Si tu cherches à faire de l'humour c'est pas ici non plus!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h53 ----------

Salut,
Merci pour ta réponse, c'est sympa.


----------

